# Indexes - Symbolische Links & FTP-Benutzer



## Feanwulf (26. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe das Hosting http://members.circle-of-elements.com und möchte da für jeden meiner Gilde einen FTP-Zugang einrichten (circle-of-elements.com-<benutzer>)

Wenn die Leute nun Daten per FTP aufspielen passiert dies in das Verzeichnis /var/www/webx/user/circle-of-elements.com-<benutzer>

Ich möchte aber eigentlich, daß die Benutzer das Web entweder über

 http://members.circle-of-elements.com/~<benutzer>
oder halt
 http://members.circle-of-elements.com/user/<benutzer>
sehen.

Leider ist das wegen meiner Benutzernamen wahl ([DOMAIN]-] nicht möglich.
Ich habe mir da mit symbolischen Links weitergeholfen und stehe nunvor dem Problem, daß die Indexes nicht angezeigt werden trotz:

Options +Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks

Was habe ich übersehen?


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

Am Ende der apache2.conf Datei gibt es eine Definition von ISPConfig speziell für die User-Webs, ändere da mal die Options auf "+ Indexes".


----------



## Feanwulf (30. Okt. 2007)

hat geholfen - danke


----------

